# First time correcting, and in hot weather.



## welshdaihard (May 22, 2018)

Hi all, I've been creeping these forums for quite a while now but yesterday decided to make an account so I can contribute to the forums more and also pick up some more tips and tricks from everyone else on here 

So for the next 7 days in the UK we have a nice spell of hot weather; it's averaging around 20 or so degrees where I am down here in sunny Swansea, Wales.

I recently bought a DA polisher and numerous chemical guys hex pads to do some paint correction on my Pearlescent Black Ford Fiesta which I am planning to do on the coming Monday which is the 28/5/18. On that day it's forecast to be around 21 or so degrees with sunny skies all day, with little to no wind.

I'm planning on getting up to wash and prepare the car for the correction early enough so that the paint isn't hot, and also try and get started on as much correction as I can before the car decides to soak up all the late May sun 

I'm planning on using Meg's #205 first as there is only light swirling on the car as well as a few light holograms. I know the 205 is a finishing polish so I'm not expecting 100% correction, but I was planning on using PB Black Hole to fill the remainder of the swirls using a blue hex pad.

My main concern is that the ambient temperature will be too high and that the polish will flash as soon as I start to work any of it in to the paint. I did buy a bottle of pad conditioner to try and stem the temperatures, but I'm just apprehensive about it being my first time paint correcting, especially on a black car at the start of summer.

If anyone has any tips on polishing in hot weather, And also any other bits of advice that they could give me on product or technique, let me know.

Thanks everyone 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Welcome on board. There are a lot of very experienced guys on here and I've found them very accommodating no matter the question. I did some work on the last bank holiday when it was hot also on a black car.
As silly as it is I set up a garden umbrella out the front when working and that at least gave me and the car some shade against the sun so was able to keep working. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

sunlight is never ideal. Black soaks up a lot of heat and when your polishing your adding even more heat into the panel. You'll have to work in much smaller areas to give the polish a chance of breaking down rather than drying out. Also when it's hit the clear coat swells, you do correction work, it looks great but when it contracts minor swirls return. Just see how go. Take your time and have fun.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Rare in the country we need to be concerned about the heat isn't it ? Usually more of an issue dodging rain :lol:
I really wouldn't atempt any machine polishing in direct sunlight or if a panel is warm to the touch. 
I've had limited use from parking under a garden gazeabo for obvious reason. 
Maybe leave the polishing until early evening say after 6 .. it still daylight up to 9pm right now.


----------



## welshdaihard (May 22, 2018)

*Just been outside...*

Hi guys thanks for the replies.

Just been outside to have a little look at where the sun is in relation to my car in the drive. Luckily the car is in complete shade at the moment. Because my car faces SW in the drive and also because the house casts a shadow over it, the sunlight doesn't start to hit the paint until around 3-4 P.M.

If I start early enough I might just be able to get away with it! :buffer:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The plan you have regarding polishing some, and filling whats left seems a common one, but it is totally backwards. If the blackhole would fill the deeper, remaining marks, then it would absolutely fill the lighter ones the polish removed, therefore it would be pointless actually doing the initial polishing. However, if you run 205 for extended periods as it is capable of doing, it will remove far more swirls than people give it credit for, and finish down crisp, so the blackhole will not be required, saving time there 

Just take your time and enjoy it, don't rush, or get frustrated if its not going perfectly. That kills the motivation


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I've been doing some DA work on black paint today. The sun is a good indicator of correction - far better than my cree torch. 

If the suns up, try respositionung your car in many different ways. I managed to just about always be able to get one panel cool to touch. You might find the lower panels in particular are not in direct light at certain angles. It seemed to be much easier to get the lower half shaded than the top half and I just worked on those until the house created shade for the upper panels in the late afternoon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

I take it you have corrected your car by now, how did you get on?


----------

